# Diabetes



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

So, I had to get Blood drawn yesterday morning, and my Doctor would call with the results. He called about Noon, and told me to get my Butt to the Hospital (I'm typing this from my Hospital room). Apparently I now have Diabetes type 11, with a Blood Glucose level of about 460 last night. It's down now to 148 with Medication. Hopefully I'll eventually be able to control It with Diet and Exercise. I'll be discharged today and my altered life will begin.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow, that's something you definitely will have to keep in check, guess that means no more twinkies...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Will keep you in my thoughts ... (and) best of luck with you altered lifestyle.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Tested my brother a few years ago.
Meter said "high".
Looked in the manual and that meant his sugar level was over 650.
Took him to the doctor next day and they started him on insulin.
It's took almost a week before it got low enough for the meter to register.
My blood sugar level slowly started creeping up.
Got to 250 and I finally went to the doc.
On pills and it's OK now.
I'm trying to lose weight and exercise so I can get off the meds.
I hate taking pills, but I love ice cream.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh my gosh, camo, I'm so sorry to hear that. If you have time, I highly recommend reading a book called "Grain Brain". Lots of good information about diabetes and the role of carbs. Take good care.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. My dad was diagnosed with diabetes about 10-15 years ago. He started to exercise a little more, made better food choices and increased consumption of natural blood-sugar control foods (like oatmeal, spinach, cinnamon). After that he didn't have any problems.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I hope they get it under control quickly. They make no carb ice cream . It ain't cheap, but neither are diabetes meds. Do you have type 1 or 2 diabetes?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Dont be too discouraged, it's not the end of the world!

I found out I had diabetes and my BS(Blood Sugar) was too high for a meter to measure so had to get a blood test and it was over 600 and A1C was 14. Before I could get it down I had a heart attack and thought my world was ending but I'm still here. Now my blood work(including cholesterol and BP) ranges better than most "Healthy" people and has been that way for years.

"I" would say the most important thing you can do at this point is to check your BS before and after you eat anything and see how each food effects your readings and start adjusting your food intake accordingly and before long you will have it under control.

If you have a garden, plant plenty of summer squash, okra and cucumbers, you can eat as much of those as you want and it will not change your BS one bit.

You may not want to hear this BUT, exercise works as well as insulin to control blood sugar(for Type II) - for me anyways.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Hopefully before you leave the hospital there will be a Nurse/Dietician who specializes in Diabetes education and they will get you started on what you need to do and learn to get this under control. LISTEN to them!* Don't go by strangers on the net.* You will have to test test test and I found keeping a food diary to see what spiked my sugar was a big help. You will have to learn portion control and carb counting but there are things out there to make it easier.
And yes, you will have to start exercising in some form. Walking is the best way to start off with. You'll be surprised at just how much the exercise helps with your sugar levels. Once you get to where you are managing it then you'll learn what you can have and what not to have as splurges. There are loads of websites and magazines and groups for this disease so hang in there things will get better.
Also know that there will be friends and family who will just ignore your health issue and try to get you to eat something you're not supposed to. You'll have to stand up to them with a strong backbone and yes even your mom or grandmother wife, father or husband is included. *YOU have to look out for YOU*. No one else can do it. This is all on you now. You have to take control of your health.
But you can do it! Plenty of us have

Good Luck


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Me too, welcome to the club. My tip of the day for you is DreamFields brand pasta. This is a lower glycemic pasta and it tastes just like any other pasta. 

Another trick that seems to help with my blood sugars is to eat a protein when I eat a carb. For some reason this helps reduce the blood sugar spike. 

Davarm, your BS was too high to measure? You didn't need a meter for that, anyone here could have told you that.artydance:


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

I was diagnosed just over a year ago with an A1C of 13.3 and a fasting BG of 598.

Now my A1C is hovering around 6.1.

This year, I found out I have Stage 3 Kidney Disease likely caused by my untreated Diabetes.

It's a tough road, but it can be traveled.

I would recommend a book titled "Think Like a Pancreas":

http://www.amazon.com/Think-Like-Pa...letely/dp/0738215147/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

It's full of helpfull information.

Also, I'd recommend you see a dietitian who specializes in Diabetic Care.
I learned a lot from a 1 hour session.

And I second the Dreamfields Pasta comment above. That stuff makes life with Diabetes worth living, lol...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Caribou said:


> Davarm, your BS was too high to measure? You didn't need a meter for that, anyone here could have told you that.artydance:


Yea, I saw that one coming. lol


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Hang in there! A lot of progress can be made through diet and exercise. We'll keep you in our prayers.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'm a type 2 diabetic. It's controlled with oral medications with no insulin so far. I have a few months extra for some meds but not all. After it hits the fan I'll have to ride my exercise bike after every meal. My health will deteriorate. If the collapse only lasts a year I should make it.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Dear friend I`m also a diabetic type 2, but on my last A1C test it show a drop in numbers to almost no diabetes, lost over 100 pounds, feel great, it can be done and is easy, just keep an eye on what you eat specially the sugar producing foods like all the white stuff and unnecessary junk foods, I never drink nor eat sugar free products, chemicals I don`t like what may work for me may not work for you, so I`m not giving you advice here just support ,I don`t count carbs nor calories I just eat healthier and have eliminated ,not totally, sodas and sweets from my regular eating days, like if I eat bread I don`t eat rice nor pasta nor potatoes, that type of thing, take care and don`t walk bare footed.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If you want to keep tabs on your A1C without going to your doctor for a blood test, your fasting blood sugar levels will roughly correspond to A1C.

I dont have the graph anymore but a fasting blood sugar of 120 will indicate an A1C of around 6 and that is what I shoot for, that is also the around the high end of non diabetic.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I will chime in here. I was diagnosed with diabetes type 2 with a BG of 500 and an A1C of 7. I was on several drugs for stage 3 kidney disease. I still have stage 3 kidney disease but the diabetes is gone. It appears that my diabetes was drug induced. My BG now is in the 80's and 90's and I'm off all medication for diabetes. My doctor has me going from one drug to another trying to find some thing that helps my kidneys. I must not be taking the drug that caused the diabetes any more.

For 40 years I have been getting regular medicals and have never had a BG out of normal ranges. What I do have is chronic high blood pressure my whole life and that is most likely caused the kidney problems. 

I have always walked 3 miles a day and do a fair amount of work around the house and garden, so the diabetes induced by lack of activity is not likely. Also, I have kept my weight low for my height 220/6'4".

I have been fighting these issues for 2 years now. but the good news is that for 2 years I have been through just about every test I have heard of and they could not find anything else wrong.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

My friends, thank you for all of your kind concern, support and suggestions. I've felt pretty bad for quite a while and have had all the symptoms, plus a strong family history. I didn't want to admit that I might have diabetes. I've got my head on straight now, and after checking my B/S often over the past several days, I see a pattern that may suggest that maybe diet and exercise will be the way to go, eventually. I'm sticking to my diet and started walking, throwing my knife and Tomahawk and working in the Garden for exercise.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If you have the right frame of mind, and it sounds like you do, you'll do fine - just dont get discouraged.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

If you have a meter try and get the USB cable and program for it,helps in keeping track of all the numbers and a printed copy can be given to your doctor it will help him too to see more of what`s going on with your numbers.
Good Luck and drink plenty of water.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I think you'll be fine changing your diet. I'd even say to take it a couple of steps further than the dietician at the hospital probably recommended. You can totally control your insulin with a low carb diet. I've read some 'diabetes' cook books and I'm shocked at how high in carbs some of the recipes are! You'd almost do better checking into something like a South Beach diet or a slightly modified Atkins.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I think you'll be fine changing your diet. I'd even say to take it a couple of steps further than the dietician at the hospital probably recommended. You can totally control your insulin with a low carb diet. I've read some 'diabetes' cook books and I'm shocked at how high in carbs some of the recipes are! You'd almost do better checking into something like a South Beach diet or a slightly modified Atkins.


Some of those "Low Carb" diabetic diets are pretty strange, never could figure how some of them would be bennificial. Seems like most of them load you up with carbs that will take your body long periods to metabolize, that will keep your sugar from spiking but "stacking" carbs like that IMO, is not the way to go - for me anyway. I'd rather eat - control the spike and not have to "Pay" for it for the rest of the day and sometimes into the next day.

Those kinds of diets sometimes make it hard to get an accurate "Fasting" blood sugar(Caribou - notice I didn't use "BS" abbreviation - lol).


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

When I was diagnosed as a diabetic, the doctor assigned a special diabetic nutrition nurse to me. She informed me that I needed to be a low carb diet.
She went trough all my normal meals and discovered that I was already on a low carb diet and I didn't need to change a thing. When the doctor took me off of the drugs that were inducing my high BG, I became a non diabetic again.

The reason I'm mentioning this is that my diet could be why I'm not a diabetic now, or most of my life, not dna, or activity levels. There is a possibility that being on a low carb diet can drastically lower the BG and get some people off all the drugs associated with diabetes.

My diet consists of eggs, meat, fish, chicken, vegetables. and some potatoes. I never eat fruit, ice cream, or drink milk. I do have some cheese and 2 pieces of toast in the morning with coffee or water. Most of the rest of the day I drink diet mountain dew or water.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I think you'll be fine changing your diet. I'd even say to take it a couple of steps further than the dietician at the hospital probably recommended. You can totally control your insulin with a low carb diet. I've read some 'diabetes' cook books and I'm shocked at how high in carbs some of the recipes are! You'd almost do better checking into something like a South Beach diet or a slightly modified Atkins.


It's funny that you should mention that, because that's what I did. I do eat more Carbs that suggested with the Atkins Diet, but less than the ADA suggests. I also limit myself to 2000 Cal. per day so that I can lose some weight. All this seems to be working, my B/G level is down from 468 to 168 in a week, but that is also with medication.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Diabetes is not an exact science it will take time to crunch all the numbers but eating as healthy as possible can only help ,you have 3 types of carbs= starches,sugars and fibers and you need all of them .On the nutrition label, the term "total carbohydrate" includes all three types of carbohydrates. This is the number you should pay attention to if you are carbohydrate counting. Limit your intake to a set number and go from there,proteins are free,and don`t go crazy with diets they just don`t work.I got this for my daughter she loves them,http://www.diabetes-shakes.com/ and if you want to crunch the numbers and see what`s on the foods we eat check this gov web site,is the one the industry uses for all the food nutrition labels.
http://ndb.nal.usda.gov/ndb/search/list


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Diabetes Info*

http://www.cdc.gov/diabetes/ndep/pdfs/98-NDEP67-4Steps-bw-508.pdf


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you my friend for the information. I'm new to all of this and your kind assistance is greatly appreciated. I am happy to report that my B/S is close to acceptable levels now, with medication, diet and exercise.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> Thank you my friend for the information. I'm new to all of this and your kind assistance is greatly appreciated. I am happy to report that my B/S is close to acceptable levels now, with medication, diet and exercise.


Wonderful news:beercheer:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Something to thick about for weight loss.*

What is your daily carbohydrate intake requirement? 
http://www.healthcalculators.org/calculators/carbohydrate.asp
If you cook and are counting carbs then you need help a good recipie calculator.You just input the ingredients/amounts and out comes the nutritional value of your recipie.Printable fool lables for keeping

http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-calculator.asp

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/recipe/calculator

http://chefben.tripod.com/recipe_calculator.html

http://caloriecount.about.com/cc/recipe_analysis.php

http://ndb.nal.usda.gov/ -best source for food information
and don`t forget the spices,they have carbs too.
THERE ARE CARBS IN SPICES SO A LIST FOR EVERYONE.
cinnamon for one tbsp = 1.7 net carbs
nutmeg for one tbsp = 2.0 net carbs
vanilla extract for one tbsp = 1.6 net carbs
imitation vanilla extract for one tbsp = 0.3 net carbs
black pepper for one tbsp = 2.4 net carbs
white pepper for one tbsp = 3.0 net carbs
curry powder for one tbsp = 1.6 net carbs
paprika for one tbsp = 1.2 net carbs
cloves for one tbsp = 1.7 net carbs
pumpkin pie spice for one tbsp = 3.1 net carbs
ginger ground for one tbsp = 3.1 net carbs
garlic for one tbsp = 5.3 net carbs
ground all spice for one tbsp = 3.0 net carbs
cardamom ground for one tbsp = 2.4 net carbs
mace ground for one tbsp = 1.6 net carbs
onion powder for one tbsp = 5.2 net carbs
cayenne pepper for one tbsp = 1.6 net carbs
poultry seasoning for one tbsp = 2.0 net carb
ground thyme for one tbsp = 1.1 net carbs
ground tarragon for one tbsp = 2.0 net carbs
ground sage for one tbsp = 0.4 net carbs
poppyseeds for one tbsp = 1.2 net carbs
ground cumin for one tbsp = 2.1 net carbs
fresh pepperment for 2 tbsp = 0.2 net carbs
dried spearment for one tbsp = 0.3 net carbs
dried basil for one tbsp = 0.9 net carbs
caraway seed for one tbsp = 0.8 net carbs
corriander leaf seed for one tbsp = 0.6 net carbs
ground oregano for one tbsp = 0.4 net carbs
fennel seed for one tbsp = 0.7 net carbs
dried parsley for one tbsp = 0.3 net carbs
Not my list but it helps.
Enjoy.artydance:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for the info RTG, that helps a lot. Just had a Doctors visit last week and he was very happy with my progress. He came right out and said that as I get closer to my target weight of 170-180 Lbs. I probably won't need medication, just control with diet.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> Thank you for the info RTG, that helps a lot. Just had a Doctors visit last week and he was very happy with my progress. He came right out and said that as I get closer to my target weight of 170-180 Lbs. I probably won't need medication, just control with diet.


How are you doing CAMO?,I pray that everything is under control.
readytogo.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

two part posting by Doc Doom >>>>>










Diabetes, Part 1 | Doom and Bloom (TM)


One of the most common questions we receive from readers, listeners, and viewers is how to deal with diabetes (officially known as diabetes mellitis) in a grid-down scenario. This article is the first in a series all about this serious condition. Diabetes is problematic for the survival medic...



www.doomandbloom.net













Diabetes, Part 2: Levels and Complications | Doom and Bloom (TM)


In part 1 of this series, we gave an overview of diabetes, including the types, how the body uses glucose to generate energy for the body, the incidence in the population, and what to look out for in terms of signs and symptoms. We also briefly touched on two common diabetic emergencies: low...



www.doomandbloom.net


----------

